# Beware of Kijiji Seller Austin Rumble of Hillsdale, ON



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

Purchased a ‘52 reissue Tele pickup on Kijiji from Austin on November 23, to be delivered to an address 5 minutes from his home in Hillsdale, Ontario (north of Barrie). 

After a series of excuses, he has stopped responding and hasn’t produced either the pickup or the money. 

So a heads-up to any other GC members that may come across this guy’s ads.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If he’s close to you and you have his address I would show up at his door if I were you.

Not to rub salt in the wound but...if he’s so close why not do the deal in person?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

VHTO said:


> Purchased a ‘52 reissue Tele pickup on Kijiji from Austin on November 23, to be delivered to an address 5 minutes from his home in Hillsdale, Ontario (north of Barrie).
> 
> After a series of excuses, he has stopped responding and hasn’t produced either the pickup or the money.
> 
> So a heads-up to any other GC members that may come across this guy’s ads.


That's fraud. Let the police know.


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

I’m in Toronto — the value of the item is not worth the fuel and time to make a special trip. 

However, it is now ski season so that puts me on his doorstep — if it’s not made right he can count on a visit from me, the OPP or both. 

If anyone knows him, let him know that it’s not too late to do the right thing.


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

Kijiji = Cash or you takes your chances.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

PayPal through the credit card.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

If he has any current listings on kijiji, perhaps you could link to them so we know specifically who to watch for?


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/barrie/guitar-pedals-pickups/1471217859


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I see they were posted over a month ago, maybe he's dead, or already in jail.


----------



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that . Sad . Drug money dare I say?!
My shit list grows longer.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

VHTO said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/barrie/guitar-pedals-pickups/1471217859


Have you reported him to kijiji?
Post a warning ad on kijiji as well, linking his ad.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Just sent him a message asking if he still has the pickup and if he'll ship...


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Maybe he has sold it to several people .


----------



## screvans (Jun 5, 2018)

For what it’s worth (and I’m NOT defending this guy), I bought that Lollar in his ad 6 or 7 weeks ago so I’m surprised it’s still up. Hopefully it hasn’t been ‘sold’ to anyone else. He delivered it to my friend in Barrie (and paid cash at the hand off). Sorry to hear you got burned.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

There used to be honour amongst musicians. I did a bank transfer for an amp for $4,600 once. Now the riffraff has infiltrated the used market.


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

screvans said:


> For what it’s worth (and I’m NOT defending this guy), I bought that Lollar in his ad 6 or 7 weeks ago so I’m surprised it’s still up. Hopefully it hasn’t been ‘sold’ to anyone else. He delivered it to my friend in Barrie (and paid cash at the hand off). Sorry to hear you got burned.


I do wonder if something happened (life does get in the way) or whether he’s become a ‘guest of the Province’ for a time. I did not get a sense that he was going to flake out, and that’s based on 25 years of mail order dealing.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’ve never met someone from Hillsdale that wouldn’t drag their balls through a kilometre or broken glass for a pack of smokes and a Mickey of Alberta Premium.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Yo


Always12AM said:


> I’ve never met someone from Hillsdale that wouldn’t drag their balls through a kilometre or broken glass for a pack of smokes and a Mickey of Alberta Premium.


u forgot to spit


----------

